# Letter from Revenue today



## Zoo_lander (24 Dec 2009)

Got a letter today asking me to send in my most recent pension certificate as it appears I am still claiming tax relief on my pension.

I took a holiday from pension contributions about a year ago but didn't notify revenue - does this mean I'm liable to pay all of this tax relief back to revenue for that period?

If so - Ouch!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Dec 2009)

Yes. If you have been claiming tax relief on payments you were making, you have paid too little tax and so must return it.


----------

